# Network Rail Drugs Test



## Bow1994 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello everyone

I'm just wondering would Test Enth and Anavar show up on a drugs test at network Rail, and has anyone actually passed a drugs test with Network rail while being mid cycle.

thank you for your responses


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Have they told you what there actually testing for as the tests are not cheap


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Not rail but I work in the oil and gas industry and we don't get tested for steroids, I'm guessing it would be the same. Some weight loss drugs clen/t3 ect might give a false positive


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bow1994 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm just wondering would Test Enth and Anavar show up on a drugs test at network Rail, and has anyone actually passed a drugs test with Network rail while being mid cycle.
> 
> thank you for your responses


 Steroids don't show, t3 and other stimulants can give a positive reading.

Just bear in mind your buying and using an drug from an underground lab and some times miss labelling happens.

Is it worth your job?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

T3 too?? Really?? Can someone confirm this?? Because its a thyroid hormon not stimulant like ephedrine which is used in meth production thats why its detectable


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

gregstm said:


> ephedrine which is used in meth production thats why its detectable


 No its detectable as its almost an identical substance.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Oioi said:


> No its detectable as its almost an identical substance.


 Ok thanks a lot. I just start a new job where they do drug tests so I will know to avoid t3. How about modafinil?? I asked in modafinil thread already as I planned to use it sometimes for night shifts


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

gregstm said:


> Ok thanks a lot. I just start a new job where they do drug tests so I will know to avoid t3. How about modafinil?? I asked in modafinil thread already as I planned to use it sometimes for night shifts


 I'm not 100% tbh. I'm not familiar with modafin's actual structure to compare with any stims they do test for. These p1ss panel drug tests unfortunately aren't amazingly accurate when it comes to false positives.


----------

